# تعلًم كيف تقول "لا" , توقف عن محاولة إرضاء الآخرين إلى الأبد



## Critic (19 يوليو 2012)

هل تتذكر آخر مرة اضطررت فيها لقول "نعم" على طلب لم تكن حقا ترغب فى تلبيته (وان اظهرت العكس) ؟
هل تذكر كيف انتهى بك الأمر غاضب على نفسك وناقم على صاحب الطلب فى داخلك
وجائز انك قلت لنفسك "فى المرة القادمة لن اقبل هذا الأمر" , ولكنك مرة تلو الأخرى تعجز_عند المواجهة_ عن الرفض ويتنهى بك الأمر اكثر غضبا وحنقاً !
او قد تقول لنفسك "سأقبل لأنه بحاجة إلىً وهذه هى الخدمة المسيحية الحقيقية" وعلى الرغم من هذا لا تحصل على "الفرح" كثمر بل على ضيق داخلى !

قبل كل شيئ ,انت بحاجة لمعرفة الأتى :
*اولا :*
*الإزعان الدائم لمطالب الآخرين وعدم مقدرتك على قول لا سيؤدى الى الأتى :*
*1-*عدم سيطرتك على مجريات امور حياتك , فأنت تنتقل مجبرا من تنفيذ هذا الطلب لذاك ,لم تعد تملك زمام الأمور ,وبالتالى :
*2-*الشعور بالغضب والحنق على نفسك وعلى من عجزت ان قول له "لا" لأنك مُنتهك الحدود , مسلوب الإرادة , ومنقاد تحت سيطرتهم وطوع طلباتهم
*3-*الشعور بإنك مُستغل ومُستهلك
*4-*التورط فى فعل اشياء لا تحب ان تفعلها ولا تتحمل عبئ القيام بها (او حتى لا تشعر ناحيتها بالإرتياح)
*5-*ادراكك بعد فوات الأوان انك لم تكن تريد , او ليس لديك الوقت ولا الطاقة الكافيين لتنفيذ ما وعدت به
*6**-*عدم توفر الوقت ولا الخيار لك لتعيش الحياة التى تريديها وتوجه حياتك كيفما تحب
*7-*استمرارك فى قول نعم فى مواقف لا تريد فيها حتى يفيض بك الكيل, وعندها تخرج كلمة "لا" بشكل غير لطيف وجارح حقا (اغلبنا مر بلحظات الإنفجار تلك)
*8-*قد تلجأ للكذب المبين للتملص مما وعدت به او اختراع اعزار واهية , وبالتالى شعورك بمشاعر سلبية كالجبن والذنب والندم والضيق والخجل من النفس ....

وكان بإمكانك تجنب كل هذا من البداية اذا قلت "لا" بصراحة ووضوح 
و على الرغم انه يبدو ظاهرياً ان كلمة "لا" يسهل قولها , ولكن معظمنا يجد صعوبة بالغة فى قولها لسبب او اكثر من الآتى :

*ثانيا :*
*اسباب عجزك عن قول "لا" :*
*1-*الإعتقاد ان كلمة "لا" تمثل رد فعل فظ وعنيف (اغلبنا نشأ فى اسر تستاء من كلمة لا وتضعها فى بند "العيب" او "عدم الطاعة")
*2-*إحساسك بالذنب اذا رفضت طلب احدهم , لإعتقادك ان هذا يُصنف على انه لا مبالاه بشعور الآخري المحتاجيبن لك ولا يليق بك كمسيحى حقيقى
*3-*الخوف من رد فعلهم عليك, من رفض او هجر او فقدان الحب
*4-* عدم الرغبة فى مضايقة او جرح مشاعر الآخرين عند قولك "لا"
*5-*الخوف من نفوذ السائل وسلطته عليك
*6-*البرمجة على الإتجاه لقول كلمة "نعم" "ربنا يسهل" اذا لم يكن لديك رد قاطع او تشوش حول ما يُطلب منك
*7-*استجابتك لضغوطهم وابتزازهم العاطفى , او المناورة والحيل الملتوية لجعلك تشعر بالذنب اذا رفضت

يتبع 

*ثالثا :
بعض مبادئ الحدود*
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3239674&postcount=9


*رابعا :*
*اعرف حدودك الشخصية*
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3240782&postcount=17

*خامسا :
دروس وأفكار في شكل مختصر،تساعدك على قول "لا"*
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3240787&postcount=18

*من كتاب "تخيًل" ل "اية الملوانى"*
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3259019&postcount=23


----------



## چاكس (19 يوليو 2012)

*موضوع جميل جدا و اللى يميزه انه واقعى الى حد كبير ، شخصيا كنت بقول نعم على طول لشخص عنيف و قوى ، كان يجبرنى دائما على ما لا أهواه .. كنت أخاف قول لا ، ليس خوفا من رد الفعل لكن لا أعلم فقد كان خوفا لسبب أخر لا أعلمه ، يمكن كنت بكبر دماغى و اقول نعم على كل حاجة ، شخص كان قاسيا الى حد لا يمكن تخيله .. نعم تعرضت على يديه للضرب و الاهانة حتى و انا راشد ، كان اسلوب تحكم فى الحياة بشكل غير معقوول او مقبوووول حتى ... لكن الأن أنا أشتاق لهذا الرجل العنيف القاسى ... نعم بجد أنا أكتشفت أنه بالرغم من القسوة لكن دايما كان بيننا حب أفتقدته الأن ... كان هذا الرجل والدى .. 
ســـــــامحنى يا صديقى ، كنت مجبرا على قول نعم ... دائما ، لكن الحال لا يظل كما هو .
و الأن أنا أعترف أننى جبان ، لأننى لا أجد الأن من أقول له " لا " ... لأننى أشفق عليهم هؤلاء الضعفاء ، كما لا أحب أن أكون قويا على الضعفاء فلا أحب ان احس بالذنب نحو اهلى و الأصدقاء و الأخرين لذلك سعات ممكن اقول نعم على كل حاجة اذا كان ذلك سيجعلهم سعداء ... كنت أفضل قولها " لا ، كفاية " الى هذا الرجل وجها لوجه .

نكدت عليا يا برنس .
*


----------



## إيمليــآ (19 يوليو 2012)

*,.

موضوع مهم جداً* 
وبتبقى صعبة أكتر لمآ بتكون بتتعآمل مع نآس بيمآرسوآ عليكـ إبتزآز عآطفى أو حتى إبتزآز سلطوى ..
يمكن آلموضوع محتآج مننآ موآزنة أسآساً فى وضع حدود آلآخرين تجآهنآ 
بحيث نوضحلهم شكل علآقتنآ وكل شخص " مآ لهـ ومآ عليهـ " وإن كل وآحد عندهـ  آلخطوط آلحمرآ إللى صعب يتجآوزهآ
وبشوية لبآقة نفسرلهم سبب رفضنآ


ومحتآج بآلتأكيد شجآعة فى آلدفآع عن حقوقنآ لو كآن آلموضوع مع شخص إحنآ تحت نفوذهـ
*فى آلآخر آلموضوع تعود* .. يعنى لو محطنآش آلأسس دى من آلبدآية صعب نغيرهآ بعدين



*.،*​ ​


----------



## soul & life (19 يوليو 2012)

*راائع  ... احيانا كتير بنيجى على انفسنا من اجل من نحب او من اجل اشخاص  يعزو علينا ... ليس خوفا فى تغيرهم او فراقهم لكن بعتقد من كتر محبتنا لهم ووفائنا لعشره طالت بينا  بنحاول نقنع نفسنا برغابتهم حتى لا نسبب لهم الم او ضيق خصوصا لو كانوا فى احتياج لهذا الامر*
*تضحيه بشكل زائد  عن الحد  والشخص الذى يستغل تضحياتك ويحلل على نفسه وضعك دائما فى هذا الموقف  يكون شخص انتهازى وبتنكشف شخصيته مع الوقت  وووو متااابعه.*


----------



## Critic (19 يوليو 2012)

عـلمانى قال:


> *موضوع جميل جدا و اللى يميزه انه واقعى الى حد كبير ، شخصيا كنت بقول نعم على طول لشخص عنيف و قوى ، كان يجبرنى دائما على ما لا أهواه .. كنت أخاف قول لا ، ليس خوفا من رد الفعل لكن لا أعلم فقد كان خوفا لسبب أخر لا أعلمه ، يمكن كنت بكبر دماغى و اقول نعم على كل حاجة ، شخص كان قاسيا الى حد لا يمكن تخيله .. نعم تعرضت على يديه للضرب و الاهانة حتى و انا راشد ، كان اسلوب تحكم فى الحياة بشكل غير معقوول او مقبوووول حتى ... لكن الأن أنا أشتاق لهذا الرجل العنيف القاسى ... نعم بجد أنا أكتشفت أنه بالرغم من القسوة لكن دايما كان بيننا حب أفتقدته الأن ... كان هذا الرجل والدى ..
> ســـــــامحنى يا صديقى ، كنت مجبرا على قول نعم ... دائما ، لكن الحال لا يظل كما هو .
> و الأن أنا أعترف أننى جبان ، لأننى لا أجد الأن من أقول له " لا " ... لأننى أشفق عليهم هؤلاء الضعفاء ، كما لا أحب أن أكون قويا على الضعفاء فلا أحب ان احس بالذنب نحو اهلى و الأصدقاء و الأخرين لذلك سعات ممكن اقول نعم على كل حاجة اذا كان ذلك سيجعلهم سعداء ... كنت أفضل قولها " لا ، كفاية " الى هذا الرجل وجها لوجه .
> 
> ...


انا اشكرك جدا انك فتحت قلبك وحكيت تجربة تخصك , انا شعرت بكل كلامك فعلا , و لا اريد ان اعقب على احساسك بأى افتاء او كلام نظرى يقلل من روعة ما سردته , لكن اريد ان اخبرك ما تعلمته انا ايضا فى سطرين , اجل ان قولى "نعم" قد يجعلهم سعداء , ولكن قد يجعنى انا تعيسا , فإن كانوا يحبوننى حقا , فلن يرضيهم ان يسعدوا على حساب تعاستى , فآن الأوان ان اقول "لا" دون الشعور بالذنب , فهناك من سيقدر حدودى جيدا , دون ان يعتبر هذا رفض شخصى له , بل محدودية وعدم رغبة او قدرة منى على تنفيذ هذا الطلب او ذاك, كما اننى لست مسئول عن اللإستجابة لكل طلباتهم لكى اجعلهم سعداء , فأين سعادتى انا منهم ؟! ان كان هناك من يهتم لسعادتى فسيتقبل رفضى عند رغبتى فى الرفض , فإن لم يقبل "رفضى" فلا يستحق "قبولى" , هذا ما توصلت له عن قناعة , ومازلت احاول النمو فيه
واشكرك مرة اخرى على مداخلتك الرائعة


----------



## Critic (19 يوليو 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *,.
> 
> موضوع مهم جداً*
> وبتبقى صعبة أكتر لمآ بتكون بتتعآمل مع نآس بيمآرسوآ عليكـ إبتزآز عآطفى أو حتى إبتزآز سلطوى ..
> ...


انتى كلامك صح جدا , بس المشكلة اصلا ان الشخص المزعن دائما , اولا : غير قادر على وضع حدود للآخرين للأسباب اللى ذكرتها , ثانيا : او لديه اصلا صورة مشوشة عن حدوده وحدود الآخرين !
يعنى لو شخص عنده اعتقاد ان "رفض اى طلب مش من سمات المؤمن الحقيقى" ده اصلا عنده مشكلة واضحة مع الحدود , وهيكون هو عدو نفسه الأول 
هو محتاج الأول يصحح مفاهيمه ويبنى حدوده ثم :


> نوضحلهم شكل علآقتنآ وكل شخص " مآ لهـ ومآ عليهـ " وإن كل وآحد عندهـ  آلخطوط آلحمرآ إللى صعب يتجآوزهآ
> وبشوية لبآقة نفسرلهم سبب رفضنآ
> ومحتآج بآلتأكيد شجآعة فى آلدفآع عن حقوقنآ لو كآن آلموضوع مع شخص إحنآ تحت نفوذهـ


اشكرك لمداخلتك الرائعة


----------



## Critic (19 يوليو 2012)

نيفيان قال:


> *راائع  ... احيانا كتير بنيجى على انفسنا من اجل من نحب او من اجل اشخاص  يعزو علينا ... ليس خوفا فى تغيرهم او فراقهم لكن بعتقد من كتر محبتنا لهم ووفائنا لعشره طالت بينا  بنحاول نقنع نفسنا برغابتهم حتى لا نسبب لهم الم او ضيق خصوصا لو كانوا فى احتياج لهذا الامر*
> *تضحيه بشكل زائد  عن الحد  والشخص الذى يستغل تضحياتك ويحلل على نفسه وضعك دائما .*


لا انا هنا مش بتكلم على "اللى بيجى على نفسه وهو فرحان"
مش "المضحى بفرح" او "برغبة خالصة محبة منه"
انا هنا بشير لمشكلة الطيع دائما عن "اضطرار" , اللى عاجز عن قول لا وهو من جواه مخنوق انه بيعمل الحاجة دى , اللى من برا يبان انه مضحى لكن من جوا ناقم وحاسس انه "مُجبر" ولو كان قدامه الخيار كان رفض ,هو طبعا قدامه الخيار بس هو اللى بيقنع نفسه انه كان فى موقف حرج ومكنش يقدر يرفض بلا بلا بلا من الحجج علشان ميبانش ضعيف قدام نفسه



> فى هذا الموقف  يكون شخص انتهازى وبتنكشف شخصيته مع الوقت  وووو متااابعه


فى الحقيقة انا هنا مش هرمى اللوم على الآخر, وهركز على دور الشخص نفسه ومسئوليته
مش هستنى لما اقول "اخخخخخخ ده طلع شخص انتهازى" طب من الأول انا ليه اسمح انى اكون فى موضع استغلال ؟!! انتهازى ولا مش انتهازى ميخصنيش ولا دى المشكلة , انا ليا حدود و limit معين لو حد تعداه هشعر ان بيتم اقتحامى 
عموما لما اتابع جايز الفكرة توضح اكتر
واشكرك على مداخلتك الجميلة ومشرفنى متابعتك


----------



## soul & life (19 يوليو 2012)

*ومين قال انه  بكده بيكون فرحان بالعكس  مش معنى انه  بيحقق رغبات الاخر  لكى يريحه احيانا  بتكون هذه الرغبات وزى ما ذكرت فى الموضوع عبء  وعبء ثقيل جدا لكن فى ناس اتعلمت تشيل الاعباء  واخر شىء ممكن يشغل تفكيرهم هى راحتهم....بيكون تعبان ومتاْلم وهو بيقول اوك وحاضر وماشى لكن من اجل اشياء كثيره بيستحمل  وليس حبا منه فى الاحتمال او حبا منه فى التضحيه . ... حتى لو كان من اجل وفاء لعشرة  زى ما ذكرت او ارتباط بعلاقه انسانيه امور كثيره تجلعنا ماْسورين لها . *


----------



## Critic (19 يوليو 2012)

*ثالثا :*
*بعض مبادئ الحدود*

*1-*انت لست مسئول عن تلبية جميع رغبات واحتياجات الآخرين,والإشارة ليست فقط على من يحاول استغلالك ,بل حتى من لديهم احتياج حقيقى, فقد تكون انت فى ذلك الوقت غير قادر على تلبية طلبهم او القيام بتضحيات لأسباب تخصك انت, فقولك "لا" لا يعنى ابدا انك شخص "غير محب" او "غير مبالى" او "جارح" بل يعنى بكل بساطة وبدون شخصنة انك غير قادر على تلبية هذا الطلب فى ذلك الوقت, فإذا ابتدئوا بلومك اوتحميلك مسئولية لا تخصك, فهذه مشكلتهم وليست مشكلتك
*2-*إن وضع الحدود لمطالبهم الغير منتهية ليست انانية بل حماية لذاتك من الآنهاك والإنتهاك كى تقدر على العطاء بحرية وفرح فيما بعد
*3-*العقل والجسم يستطيعان تحمُل قدر معيًن من الضغوط , والعمل لصالح الآخرين _دون توقف وعن اضطرار_يؤثر بالسلب على صحتك النفسية والجسمية
*4-*نتائج ومخاطر رفضك لطلباتهم ليست مخيفة ولا جسيمة بالقدر الذى تتصوره ,فقول "لا" لن يفسد نظام الكون ولن يجعل من يحبونك حقا يكرهوك او يرفضوك
*5-*لا تخشى من جرحك لهم بقول "لا" فهذه حدودك وعليهم تقبلها , فالسيد المسيح عندما قابل الشخص الغنى كان يعلم انه سيمضى حزيناً , وكان بإمكانه المراوغة قليلا لتغيير رد فعله , الا انه لم يفعل وقال له الحق بدون تجميل, فلا يمكنك انت ايضا تزيين حدودك , انت لا تريد ان تلبى هذا الطلب فقل "لا" مباشرة
*6-*الضرر الذى يترتب على قولك "نعم" عن "اضطرار" يؤثر عليك بدرجة اكبر من تأثير رفضك عليهم اذا قلت لهم "لا"
*7-*لا تخشى من الرفض , فهؤلاء الذين يحبونك حقا سيتقبلون رفضك وحدودك, اما الذين لا يحترمون حدودك ولا يرضيهم سوى استسلامك لرغباتهم فبهذا يصرحون بعدم حبهم لك 
*8-ا*ن كنت تخشى فقدان صديق او شريك لأنه لا يتقبل رفضك ,فهذا يعنى ان الشيئ الوحيد الذى تفعله هو استسلامك له , فهل هذه تُعد علاقة ؟! انت تحتاج لإعادة النظر فى تلك العلاقة ,ووضع حدود صريحة, فربما قولك "لا" يكشف لك انك بالفعل متروك من هذا الشخص منذ زمن طويل !!
يتبع


----------



## Critic (19 يوليو 2012)

> عبء وعبء ثقيل جدا لكن فى ناس اتعلمت تشيل الاعباء واخر شىء ممكن يشغل تفكيرهم هى راحتهم


انا معاكى ان ده بيحصل
بس فى اغلب الاحوال الشخص ده بيكون من جواه ناقم جدا على كل حاجة فى حياته
ده زى اللى بيمرض , ويقول انا مش مريض انا سليم , دى قناعته فعلا , بس ميقدرش يمنع اعراض المرض وتأثيرها عليه
بالمثل
حتى لو الشخص فاكر ان فعل الأعباء الثقيلة دى عن اضطرار ده شيئ ايجابى او وفاء لشيئ ما او امر لابد منه ,مش هيقدر يمنع تأثيرها السلبى عليه
ومش هيخرج من حالة الشيزوفرينيا دى غير لما يغير قناعاته , ويعرف ان سلوكه ده هو اللى مخليه مش مرتاح


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (20 يوليو 2012)

*علمونى و انا صغيرة مقولش كلام مش هعرف انفذه .. فكنت أوقات أقول كلام و وعود و الموضوع بيبقى أوفر لوود عليا و اضطر انى انفذه لانى قولته و اتكسفت ارفض .... قعدت فترة طويلة على الحال دة لحد ما بجد استنفذت .. مبقتش اقدر اعمل اى حاجة و مكسوفة من الرفض بس مضطرة مش قادرة .. لحد ما وصلت ازاى ارفض باسلوب كويس يحسس اللى قدامى انى مش قادرة  مش انه رفض للشخص نفسه .. و وصلت لقناعة شخصية بانى لو اللى قدامى مش مقدر تعبى و قدراتى يبقى مش المطلوب منى انى اقدر مضايقته مادام فعلا مش قادرة 

كالعادة متألق يا كوكو *


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (20 يوليو 2012)

صعب قوي ترضي الكل لان ده هيتعبك قوي


----------



## إيمليــآ (20 يوليو 2012)

Critic قال:


> *ثالثا :*
> *بعض مبادئ الحدود*
> 
> *1-*انت لست مسئول عن تلبية جميع رغبات واحتياجات الآخرين,والإشارة ليست فقط على من يحاول استغلالك ,بل حتى من لديهم احتياج حقيقى, فقد تكون انت فى ذلك الوقت غير قادر على تلبية طلبهم او القيام بتضحيات لأسباب تخصك انت, فقولك "لا" لا يعنى ابدا انك شخص "غير محب" او "غير مبالى" او "جارح" بل يعنى بكل بساطة وبدون شخصنة انك غير قادر على تلبية هذا الطلب فى ذلك الوقت, فإذا ابتدئوا بلومك اوتحميلك مسئولية لا تخصك, فهذه مشكلتهم وليست مشكلتك
> ...


*مبآدئ مهمة جداً*
خصوصــاً رقم *(* 8 *)* .. لإن معظم آلعلآقآت للأسف مبنية على طرف بيدى وطرف تآنى بيآخد ..
ودهـ بيستنفذ آلطرف آلمعطآء وبيخلى آلطرف آلتآنى متسستم على آلأخذ حتى لو مش دى طبيعتهـ
مع إن مشكلتهم مشكلة حدود أصلاً

*,.*

مآ زلت متآبعة



*.،*

​


----------



## Critic (21 يوليو 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *علمونى و انا صغيرة مقولش كلام مش هعرف انفذه .. فكنت أوقات أقول كلام و وعود و الموضوع بيبقى أوفر لوود عليا و اضطر انى انفذه لانى قولته و اتكسفت ارفض .... قعدت فترة طويلة على الحال دة لحد ما بجد استنفذت .. مبقتش اقدر اعمل اى حاجة و مكسوفة من الرفض بس مضطرة مش قادرة .. لحد ما وصلت ازاى ارفض باسلوب كويس يحسس اللى قدامى انى مش قادرة  مش انه رفض للشخص نفسه ..
> 
> كالعادة متألق يا كوكو *


شيئ جميل انك مريتى بكل مراحل المشكلة وقررتى فى الآخر تضعى حد لها 
بس احيانا مع اشخاص معينة مهما كان اسلوبك , هيعتبروا ان ده رفض لأشخاصهم , مش لمشكلة فى اسلوبك انما لمشكلة تخصهم , حساسية زايدة مثلا او عدم قدرة على تقبل حدود الآخرين , فى الحالة دى انتى مضطرة برضو ترفضى ومش مسئولة عن رد فعلهم :bomb:



> و وصلت لقناعة شخصية بانى لو اللى قدامى مش مقدر تعبى و قدراتى يبقى مش المطلوب منى انى اقدر مضايقته* مادام فعلا مش قادرة *


دى قناعة ممتازة , شخصيا بزود عليها عليها "مادام فعلا "مش عايز" "
لأن مش شرط تنفيذ الطلبات هو "قدرتى" , احيانا بيكون الطلب اقدر اعمله بس تقيل جدا على قلبى وبيخنقنى , انا عارف ان الرفض ساعتها بيكون اصعب وهيكون فيه صراع داخلى انك تحكم على نفسك انك انانى , بس انا شخصيا قناعتى ماشية فى السكة دى , انى معرضش نفسى للإبتزاز :act19:
بشكرك جدا يا شقاوة على ردك الجميل اللى اكيد اضاف للموضوع


----------



## Critic (21 يوليو 2012)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> صعب قوي ترضي الكل لان ده هيتعبك قوي


متفق معاكى طبعا
ومع ذلك رد فعل اغلبنا "بيتكسف يرفض" او "بيقبل" لأى سبب ما وهو جواه نفسه "يرفض" وهى دى المشكلة اللى بنتكلم عنها
بشكرك جدا على مرورك الجميل


----------



## Critic (21 يوليو 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *مبآدئ مهمة جداً*
> خصوصــاً رقم *(* 8 *)* .. لإن معظم آلعلآقآت للأسف مبنية على طرف بيدى وطرف تآنى بيآخد ..
> ودهـ بيستنفذ آلطرف آلمعطآء وبيخلى آلطرف آلتآنى متسستم على آلأخذ حتى لو مش دى طبيعتهـ
> مع إن مشكلتهم مشكلة حدود أصلاً
> ...


طبعا متفق معاكى جدا, الموضوع كله متعلق بمشاكل الحدود , والمآساه الحقيقة لما الطرف اللى "المعطاء" يعتبر ده من مسئولياته ويشعر بالذنب اذا قصر فى مسئولية لا تخصه !
بشكرك جدا على اضافتك ومشرفنى متابعتك


----------



## Critic (21 يوليو 2012)

رابعا :
*اعرف حدودك الشخصية*

ان المعيار الحقيقى لحاجتك لقول "لا" هو معرفة حدودك ,والتى تختلف من شخص لآخر , فأحدهم قد يتحمل 4 طلبات وبينما انت لا تتحمل سوى طلب واحد
*لابد ان تعرف عن نفسك الآتى :*
*1-*كم الضغوط والمشاكل والطلبات التى تستطيع تحملها دون ان تشعر انك تُستنزف ؟
*2-*الى متى تستطيع الإستمرار فى صداقات من جانب واحد تكون انت فيها الطرف الذى يعطى دائما ؟
*3-*ما هى الطلبات التى لا تشعر ناحيتها بالإرتياح ؟
*4-*متى تنفذ قدرتك على الإحتمال ؟
*5-*الوقت المتاح امامك

-اى* رد فعل سلبى *منك "لماذا وافقت على هذا الطلب ؟" "لا اريد ان يتم استغلالى بهذه الصورة" "لو عدت بالزمن لما وافقت" *وخاصة "شعورك بالغضب"* هذ مؤشر واضح على تخطى حدودك

احيانا ينبغى ان تقع فى ورطة قبل ان تتعلم الدرس
ولكن عليك ان تبدأ فى الممارسة والتدريب من الآن حتى تستطيع استحضار كلمة "لا" عند الحاجة اليها.
قد تتلعثم احياناً, ولكن لا تقسو على نفسك, فكلمة "نعم" التى اعتدت عليها سوف ينطق بها لسانك مرة اخرى عند لحطة ما ,ولكنك ستكون مستعدا لقول "لا" بعد ذلك, لأن قول "لا" يخلصك من كثير من توترات ومشاكل الحياة
يتبع


----------



## Critic (21 يوليو 2012)

خامسا :
*دروس وأفكار في شكل مختصر،تساعدك على قول "لا"*

*1-*لا تتسرع فى الرد , وقبل ان تجيب ب "نعم"على اى شخص, عليك معرفة تفاصيل الطلب المقدم اليك و التفكير بترو فيه, وتسأل نفسك الأسئلة الآتية :
-هل لدي وقت كافِ؟
-هل تلك المهمة تفوق قدراتى او خبرتى ؟
-هل سأشعر بالعبء الثقيل لتنفيذ ذلك الطلب ؟
-هل سأشعر بالضيق من نفسى ؟
-هل سأشعر بالإستياء من الطالب ؟
-هل انا موافق عن اضطرار خوفا من غضب السائل او احراجه ؟
-هل سأشعر بإنى قد خُدعت ؟
-ما الشيئ الذى سأضطر إلى تركه لتنفيذ ذلك الطلب ؟
-ما الذى سأكسبه جراء تنفيذ هذا الفعل ؟

*2-*احيانا تشعر انه لا مفر من القبول , كما لو انه ليس امامك خيار آخر , ولكن تذكر ان الخيار فى يدك دائما قبل ان تقطع عهدا لأحدهم.
*3-*أولى التجارب دائما هى الأصعب,  تحلى بالشجاعة وابدأ بالتمرن على رفض بعض الطلبات البسيطة التى لا ترغب فى تلبيتها ,فأول كلمة "لا" تقولها لأحدهم تجعل عمليات الرفض التالية أكثر سهولة
*4-* اذا قررت ان ترفض طلبا فكلمة "لا" وحدها كافية، أما التفسيرات المطولة فإنها تفتح المجال واسعاً أمام الجدال، وسوء الفهم، أو تأذن بتكرار الطلب مرة أخرى
*5-*لا تغلف كلمة "لا" بكذبة, ولا تبطنها بأعذار واهية, فهذا يؤدى الى نتائج عكسية
*6-*القليل أفضل، فكلما قلت الأعذار التي تبديها، زادت قوة الرسالة، بعبارة أخرى، أغلق فمك
*7-*لست ملتزم بالإعتذار عن عدم تلبية *رغبات الآخرين*
*8-*احذر العبارات والأشخاص الذين يفترضون خضوعك لهم,* لا تسمح لنفسك ان تلعب هذا الدور*
*9-*اكتسابك سمعة بأنك شخص يمكن للجميع الاعتماد عليه، ليس من الإطراء في شيء بل يجعلك هدفاً لهؤلاء الذين يريدون إخضاع الآخرين لرغباتهم
*10-*إذا كنت معروفا بالقدرة على أداء العديد من المهام في وقت واحد أو فعل كل شيء على أحسن وجه، فدمر هذه الأسطورة، فعندما يبرز نجمك كشخص ناجح في أداء جميع الأشياء، سوف تكثر طلبات الآخرين منك
*11-*توقع ما سوف يطلب منك قدر ما استطعت؛ فالتفكير في المواقف المحتلمة قبل وقوعها
*12-*يمكنك من اتخاذ القرار بشأن ما ترغب في فعله وما قد تفوض أمره إلى شخص آخر
*13-*الموافقة على ما يطلبه الآخرون *لن يجعلك أكثر ظرفاً*
*14-*الحماس والرغبة في تقديم يد العون أمر عظيم *إذا لم يتجاوز الحدود، ولكن لا تبالغ*
*15-**لن تستطيع إشباع كل حاجات الآخرين، فلا تحاول*
*16-*حلل كل طلب بحرص *لتتأكد من انه لا ينطوي على رشوة أو تملق أو استفزاز أو تهديد.*
*17-*اعلم انك تستطيع قول "لا" وتظل إنساناً محبوباً ومؤدياً لواجباته والتزاماته
*18-*قل "لا" بقناعة. انظر إلى الطرف الآخر في عينيه لكي يعرف أنك تعني ما تقول، ولكي يوقن أن توسلاته وضغوطه لن تجدي نفعاً
*19-*ذكر نفسك يومياً بأن من حقك قول "لا" وإنها تحررك

انتهى
واحتمال أكمل فى موضوع منفصل عملى جدا عن "مواقف وقعية تتعرض لها" و "كيفية الرد"

مراجع :
كتاب "تعلم كيف تقول لا" ل "سوزان نيومان"
كتاب "الحدود" ل "هرى كلاود"


----------



## Desert Rose (21 يوليو 2012)

طبعا لاحاجة لى ان اقول ان الموضوع الطرح رائع 
يعنى عندى تعليق بسيط , الحياة توازنات , يعنى لانا مش عايشين فى الكون لوحدنا فساعات لازم تضطر انك توافق على بعض الامور ارضاءا للناس اللى انت عايش وسطهم وهما اكيد هيقومو بنفس الشئ 
بس الفكرة انك تعرف تسيطر على الامور يعنى تعرف امته تقول لا وامته تقول نعم 
المشكلة ان اوقات فيه ناس بتبتزك عاطفيا واحنا اوقات لاننا بطبيعنا كبشر بنخاف من الرفض fear of rejection يعنى بنخاف اننا نقول لا لحد فالشخص ده يزعل ونخسره كصديق انا شخصيا كانت ديه مشكلتى فبنضطر نحمل نفسنا فوق طاقتنا 
بس هذا النوع من العلاقات بيكون abusive يعنى اذا كان الشخص ده لايحترم قرارى وقدراتى وايه اللى اقدر اعملو وايه اللى لا يبقى لا يستحقنى ولا يهتم بى بشكل حقيقى انما يهتم بنفسه فقط ومايريده فقط يبقى البعد عنو احسن 
وده اللى انا اتوصلت ليه انى ابتديت ارفض واقول لا اللى بيحبنى بجد فضل معايا واللى عايز يستنفزنى فقط ابتعد عنى وده كان الافضل ليا طبعا


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (22 يوليو 2012)

حيا الله كريتيك هلا والله من زمان عنك وعن المعارك وياك
انت وين ساكن بررسلك فطور يوم الجمعه الجايه عشان تذوق طعام الغاضبون والمعاكسون:t33:  ؟

بالنسبه لكلمة لا ياحلوها وجمالها من كلمه زي العسل لما بقولها لكن تتقال لي لا تبقى مش حلوه.. انا دائما  اقدس كلمة لا بس ما اقدر اقولها لاشخاص معينين الوالد والوالده غير كذا اعيش حياتي


----------



## Critic (22 يوليو 2012)

> يعنى بنخاف اننا نقول لا لحد فالشخص ده يزعل ونخسره كصديق انا شخصيا كانت ديه مشكلتى فبنضطر نحمل نفسنا فوق طاقتنا


انا برضو كانت دى مشكلتى , بس فاض بيا الكيل فى وقت ما وده كان مؤشر على ان لما تقول "ايوة و نعم" على طول دى مش حاجة صحية , تحس انك عاجز عن التعبير عن رغباتك , احساس الخنوع الاضطرارى ده بيخلى الغضب يغلى جوايا , لحد ما انا كمان :


> ابتديت ارفض واقول لا اللى بيحبنى بجد فضل معايا واللى عايز يستنفزنى فقط ابتعد عنى وده كان الافضل ليا طبعا


بشكرك جدا يا Angel على المداخلة الرائعة


----------



## Critic (22 يوليو 2012)

> حيا الله كريتيك هلا والله من زمان عنك وعن المعارك وياك
> انت وين ساكن بررسلك فطور يوم الجمعه الجايه عشان تذوق طعام الغاضبون والمعاكسون ؟


هههههههههه حياكى الله يا هيفاء , ايش لون الصيام عندك فى هادا الحر المميت  :t33:
انا ساكن فى مصر المحروسة , انتى قولى بس كريتيك وهتلاقى الف من يدلك



> بالنسبه لكلمة لا ياحلوها وجمالها من كلمه زي العسل لما بقولها لكن تتقال لي لا تبقى مش حلوه..


ما هو لو مقدرتيش تتقبلى كلمة "لا" يبقى لا تتوقعى من الآخرين انهم يقبلوها منك



> انا دائما اقدس كلمة لا بس ما اقدر اقولها لاشخاص معينين الوالد والوالده غير كذا اعيش حياتي


اكيد الوالد والوالدة هما الاكثر حساسية امام الرفض , لكن احيانا برضو نضطر للرفض , يعنى لو جابولك عريس وقالوا اقبليه ومو عاجبك مش هتقولى "لأ" :beee:


----------



## Critic (14 أغسطس 2012)

من كتاب "تخيًل" ل "اية الملوانى" :

"لا"

اللطف الكثير
مرهق
يستنزف القوى
مهلك لصفاء النية والحماس

لذا
فقد حان الوقت لقول
لا .... حينما لا اريد

الراحة التى تغمرك بعد قول لا
مرتبطة مباشرة بمدى حريتك
لذا ... فأنا حرة حين أقول لا

عندما اقول "نعم" .... فى حين انى اريد ان اقول "لا"
اعطى الآخرين شيئا لا املكه
وعداً كيانى لا يصدقه
أعطيهم شيئا ينقصه تحليق روحى
بينما هم يتوقعون روح مشرقة

لست مدينة لأحد بشئ
حتى أقول نعم, فى حالة انى اريد لا

ان كنت لا اريد
واقول لا ولا ابالى
فما يحدث بعدها لم يعد يخصنى
ما يحدث بعدها هو مشكلة الآخرين
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 أغسطس 2012)

> لست مدينة لأحد بشئ
> حتى أقول نعم, فى حالة انى اريد لا



:flowers:


----------

